# North West Trip



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

I am planning a trip from South Texas to Washington State. We have family in Lubbock and will continue on to Colorado and making a stop to see friends in Colorado Springs. Then on through Wyoming, Utah, Idaho, then on to our stop in Vancouver Washington. Looking for Ideas on return trip, diesel fuel stops, and camp grounds. We are not on a time limit and can take a different route back to South Texas. We will be pulling a 28 foot trailer. Thinking about a Good sams club for the discounts any pros or cons.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Good Sams can be a good idea. A couple of stops at a park that offers the discount and it pays for itself. Itâ€™s going to get cold in those parts soon. Keep and eye out on the weather if you have to go through any passes. Download Campendium on your phone for parks to stay at.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Look for US Army Corp of Engineer (COE) campgrounds. If you don't have the senior pass, get it. Half price camping in COE and National parks.


----------



## Daniel_Melcher (Jun 16, 2016)

RV parkie is another good app to download on your phone. It's free.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

